# Heroes of Newerth - Was haltet Ihr davon?



## Schnierfka (25. März 2013)

Hey,

ich spiele jetzt seit längerer Zeit "Heroes of Newerth" auch bekannt als HoN. Ich wollte mal wissen, was Ihr davon haltet, und was so eure Eindrücke sind.

Ich persönlich finde das Gameplay richtig gut. Über die Grafik lässt sich streiten, obwohl die Entwickler schon in diesem Thema große Fortschritte gemacht haben.

Das einzige was mich persönlich und ich denke ich spreche auch für mehr nervt, ist das "gemobbe" wenn einer einen Fehler macht. Also das ist wirklich schlimm in diesem Spiel.
Es wird von Newbies verlangt, das Spiel von Anfang an zu beherrschen.

Was sind eure Eindrücke von dem Spiel?


----------



## Cinnayum (25. März 2013)

Ich hab es mir damals noch gekauft, als es 22 Euro kostete.

Aber nach 1 Woche hab ich das links liegen gelassen.

Die Menüführung ist schrott, genau wie der Shop im Spiel. Absolut unübersichtlich und nicht intuitiv.
Da kann das Gameplay noch so sehr 1:1 DOTA sein. (die Mod hab ich 2004-2005 rauf und runter gespielt)

Mag sein, dass sich mittlerweile viel getan hat, aber so richtig komm ich nicht ran an das Spiel.
Allein, dass man Partien verlassen und neue joinen kann, ist eine Frechheit und mit ein Grund wieso die Community bei Fehlern so abdreht.

Bei den UT-like Ausrufen über Multikills fühl ich mich ein wenig veralbert, so als ob mich das Spiel für 14 Jahre alt hält...

Nochmal das Gameplay funktioniert und ich hatte auch einige gute Partien, aber insgesamt reizt es mich nicht dauerhaft.
Durch die "Casual" Game Modi fühlen sich die Partien beliebig und wenig verbindlich an.

Die gesamten Punkte finde ich persönlich bei LoL besser gelöst. Auch wenn das an übermächtigen neuen Champions leidet, möglicherweise weniger Tiefgang bietet und bei Licht betrachtet ziemlich hässlich ist. (Wodurch die Übersicht für einen alten Menschen wie mich spürbar verbessert wird  )


----------



## Schnierfka (26. März 2013)

Also in der Menüführung hat sich so einiges getan 

An DotA kommt es nicht ran, nicht im entferntesten, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. 
Das ständige "geleave" hast du auch Recht, es nervt einfach nur.

Was LoL betrifft, finde ich das es da doch besser ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist LoL ein bisschen was für Kiddys. Mag es von der komischen Grafik oder von dem leichtem Gameplay kommen 
Wenn man in der Richtung noch nichts gespielt hat also kein von den 3 Spielen, dann ist es eine gute Vorarbeit für DotA sowohl als auch für HoN. 
Ich habe selber LoL ein halbes Jahr lang gespielt, aber nach einiger Zeit wurde es mir auf Dauer zu leicht und anspruchslos


----------

